# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Human-Robot Interaction Community (HRI)

## Airicist

Website - humanrobotinteraction.org

twitter.com/hriportal

Projects:

Annual ACM/IEEE International Conference on Human-Robot Interaction

----------

